# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  How many diminutives are there of a name?

## siberiangoddess

Can anyone help me with all the possible diminutives of a name in russian? Just curious how many there are. And what are the derogatory diminutives 
What are the diminutives of the name Maria & Anastasia for example? I know Masha is one. Is Mashenka another one? Anyone know all the possible diminutives of Maria & Anastasia?

----------


## siberiangoddess

I found a great site.  http://members.aol.com/MHoll/Writing_Page/names.html

----------


## pranki

Not as good as you think. For example, my name is Dmitry, and there are only three forms of my name in the site. But there are rather more forms: Dimon, Diman, Dimka etc.

----------


## Rtyom

And there is no my name!   ::   
I remember some list I've seen... 
<leaving the computer to seek for that> 
...Alright, for Mariya: 
Мария
Марийка
мариша
Марья
Мара
Маруля
Муля
Маруся
Муся
Мася
Масята
Марюта
Марюха
Марюша
Муша
Маня
Манюня
Манюра
Манюша
Манятка
Мака
Маша
Машаня
Машуля
Машука
Машуня
Муня
Машура
Мура
Шура
Машара
Мута
Машута
Моря

----------


## igorfa100

actually as many as you can think of, oftentimes they are coined on the spot and then discarded after a while never to come back. And it's not names alone you can make diminutives of, you can do this to practically any noun.
президент
президентик
президентушка

----------


## VendingMachine

Марюх*а*нция

----------


## pranki

> Шура

 You may call me Вася, if Шура is diminutive of Мария   ::

----------


## CTPEKO3A

Yeah, right..
How about
киска
рыбка
тыковка
зайка
...  ::

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Шура   You may call me Вася, if Шура is diminutive of Мария

 My sister's name is Aida, and in one Russian Names dictionary I found diminutive for that name: Дуся. 
After I started calling my sister that name, she warned me that she would kill me if I say that name again. I still can't understand why.  ::

----------


## Pioner

> Yeah, right..
> How about
> киска
> рыбка
> тыковка
> зайка
> ...

 ягодка ты моя... волчья.

----------


## siberiangoddess

> And there is no my name!    
> I remember some list I've seen... 
> <leaving the computer to seek for that> 
> ...Alright, for Mariya: 
> Мария
> Марийка
> мариша
> Марья
> Мара
> ...

 Thanks!!!  ::  That's alot!! I didn't know there could be so many!! Russian is a beautiful language. I only started taking it up a few months ago. Maria Sharapova has sparked my interest in everything Russian.  :P  
p.s. Sorry about your name and Dmitri's name being shortchanged on the link... lol

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Шура   You may call me Вася, if Шура is diminutive of Мария

 OK, Вася.  :P I think it's not a problem to call Мария Шурой becuase of step-by-step changing of the original can finally make it.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by pranki        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Шура   You may call me Вася, if Шура is diminutive of Мария     My sister's name is Aida, and in one Russian Names dictionary I found diminutive for that name: Дуся. 
> After I started calling my sister that name, she warned me that she would kill me if I say that name again. I still can't understand why.

 Same situation here. My father got a mess of diminutives in his head and started to use those of Тимофей though I am Артём. Yes sometimes they overlap, but some that don't drive me ***** mad. I tried to explain it to him, but it seems that he just don't give a hoot about that.   ::   But I can't kill my father, that's sorta bad.   ::

----------


## pranki

> Originally Posted by pranki        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Шура   You may call me Вася, if Шура is diminutive of Мария     OK, Вася.  :P I think it's not a problem to call Мария Шурой becuase of step-by-step changing of the original can finally make it.

 It's not a problem to call me Вася, it's not a problem to call you Эдуард. It's not a big problem to invent the sequence of changings between two random names.   ::

----------


## siberiangoddess

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by pranki        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Шура   You may call me Вася, if Шура is diminutive of Мария     OK, Вася.  :P I think it's not a problem to call Мария Шурой becuase of step-by-step changing of the original can finally make it.   It's not a problem to call me Вася, it's not a problem to call you Эдуард. It's not a big problem to invent the sequence of changings between two random names.

 It sounds better if you say, 
It's no problem _calling_ me Vasya. It's no problem _calling_ you Eduard. It's not a big problem _inventing_ the sequence of _changes_ between two random names. 
The infinitive (to call) and the present participle (-ing) are interchangeable a lot of times. Sometimes one sounds better than the other.

----------


## pranki

Thank you very much, *siberiangoddess*!

----------


## mariashara

[quote=Rtyom]And there is no my name!   ::   
I remember some list I've seen... 
<leaving the computer to seek for that> 
...Alright, for Mariya:

----------


## Rtyom

How do you feel about Манюня? I like this diminutive.   ::

----------


## siberiangoddess

Манюня... I like that too! There are a lot of ye & ya sounds in Russian aren't there? It's pleasant to hear and distinctive. Whenever I hear those sounds, I know immediately the language must be Russian. What is the most common diminutive of Maria? Is it Masha? What is the second most common?

----------


## mashamania

> And there is no my name!    
> I remember some list I've seen... 
> <leaving the computer to seek for that> 
> ...Alright, for Mariya: 
> Мария
> Марийка
> мариша
> Марья
> Мара
> ...

 cool!  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

Now that MashaMania has bumped this back to the top anyway........   ::    
Well, what_ is_ the diminutive of Артём?   ::  Артюша?   ::  
Artyommeke? (  ::   Flemish version   ::  )  
Some of the diminutives of Russian names are pretty well known in the west, like Sacha, Slava, Volodja, etc etc...... But then there are others that we don't have a clue about.... I wondered for a lot time about Vadim - on the internet you usually only find Vadik - until I got hold of one (a Vadim that is   ::  ) and asked. Sheez, he never stopped giving alternatives.   ::    
Oh, and another thing....... where's Pranki?!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Well, what_ is_ the diminutive of Артём?   Артюша?   
> Artyommeke? (   Flemish version   )

 I had a classmate named Артём. Parents and friends called him Т*ё*ма.   ::

----------


## N

Артёмка, Артемий.  http://www.ledi.ru/mn7/mn369.php?li=1&f=15

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Артушка   ::

----------


## Оля

> Артушка

 Haha, then how about Артур?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Now that MashaMania has bumped this back to the top anyway........     
> Well, what_ is_ the diminutive of Артём?   Артюша?   
> Artyommeke? (   Flemish version   )  
> Some of the diminutives of Russian names are pretty well known in the west, like Sacha, Slava, Volodja, etc etc...... But then there are others that we don't have a clue about.... I wondered for a lot time about Vadim - on the internet you usually only find Vadik - until I got hold of one (a Vadim that is   ) and asked. Sheez, he never stopped giving alternatives.     
> Oh, and another thing....... where's Pranki?!

 
~=^) 
It seems I have to give my cybermummy a clue for her to address to me.  ::  The most common diminutive is Тёма. However, I agree to be called only Артём most of the time. Some other diminutives that spring to mind: Артёмушка, Артёмчик, Тёмик, Тёмка, Тёмочка. 
Pranki's gone. Maybe, too busy. He dropped in once.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ttp://www.ledi.ru/mn7/mn369.php?li=1&f=15

 Удивительно: не совпадает только любовь к путешествиям.

----------


## BabaYaga

> ~=^)
> It seems I have to give my cybermummy a clue for her to address to me.

 But _CyberSonny-SweetieHunni...._ I _know_ how to address you!!   :P   ::     *ducks* No! No! Don't hit me!! I'll never ever do it again, I promise! Honest!!!    

> The most common diminutive is Тёма. However, I agree to be called only Артём most of the time. Some other diminutives that spring to mind: Артёмушка, Артёмчик, Тёмик, Тёмка, Тёмочка.

 Choice galore, so!   ::   Funnily enough, I only ever met one Артём, and like you, he didn't like being called anything else than just Артём - that's why I wondered  :: 
It must be an Артёмная Характеристика...   ::   (Характеристика.........is there even such a word in Russian? I'm still at work, skiving, and I have no словарь here   ::   ::  )

----------


## Rtyom

Possible. Better to turn it into черта.  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Possible. Better to turn it into черта.

   ::   
You mean....... you want me to call you Черта?!   ::   
OK then.......   ::    ::    Argh. I did it again! *note to self*: stop teasing these people, you'll end up scaring the *** out of them!   ::   
Seriously now  :: 
Thanks, Артем   ::   I looked up характеристика as soon as I got home, and I was well chuffed that it existed... hehe.... but I would never have thought of using черта - so tx   ::

----------


## Rtyom

What does "be chuffed" mean?

----------


## Volk

It's a slang term for being pleased with something. 
It gets used more with 'well' infront of it, but that makes it even more gramatically incorrect.

----------


## basurero

It means the same thing as "to be stoked"

----------


## BabaYaga

::    
Sorry.   ::   
I'll try to speak proper English in future.....  ::    
Volk - I'd probably _always_ use it with "well".... no?

----------


## Rtyom

Speak as you wish! It's no use in knowing nothing of the non-standard English which can be real English one can come across.

----------


## basurero

> It's a slang term for being pleased with something. 
> It gets used more with 'well' infront of it, but that makes it even more gramatically incorrect.

 You mean "well chuffed"? 
I've never heard it like that before and it's a really common slang word.   

> Speak as you wish! It's no use knowing nothing of the non-standard English which can be real English one can come across.

 Actually, I'd reword that whole sentance   ::

----------


## Rtyom

How, please?  ::

----------


## basurero

I'm not sure. What did you originally mean?

----------


## Rtyom

I meant there is a real English people use all the time, and it is very useful to know it.

----------


## basurero

Ah I see. I was just a bit unsure before.  
I'd say something along the lines of: 
It's no use not learning the non-standard English because this is the real English you'll come across every day...... 
or something like that 
but what you just said now is the best way.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Yeah, that sounds clearer even to me!  ::  Thank you so much.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Petition against the double negatives! 
It's useful to know the non-standard English as well, as it is the real English you hear every day!

----------


## Rtyom

> Petition against the double negatives!

 In Russian? No way!   

> It's useful to know the non-standard English as well, as it is the real English you hear every day!

 Thanks!  ::  Do you really need a comma before 'as'?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Kalina_Vinnie  Petition against the double negatives!   In Russian? No way!     
> 			
> 				It's useful to know the non-standard English as well, as it is the real English you hear every day!
> 			
> 		  Thanks!  Do you really need a comma before 'as'?

 In this context. 
1. I like tennis as well as football. 
But:  
2. I like tennis as well, as it is a fun sport. 
In 1. "as well as" is one unit meaning "in addition to"
In 2. it is "as well" = also, and then "as it is...." = "because it is" 
In 2 "as well" and "as" are separate, and therefore need a comma to avoid confusion.

----------


## Volk

> Originally Posted by Volk  It's a slang term for being pleased with something. 
> It gets used more with 'well' infront of it, but that makes it even more gramatically incorrect.   You mean "well chuffed"? 
> I've never heard it like that before and it's a really common slang word.

 Yes, "Well chuffed" is what I hear most. 
I think it's mainly used in Britain, I've never heard any Americans use it in text but then again that was the first time I saw it in text, I only really hear it in speech on the streets and when I went to highschool.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by RTFM        Originally Posted by Kalina_Vinnie  Petition against the double negatives!   In Russian? No way!     
> 			
> 				It's useful to know the non-standard English as well, as it is the real English you hear every day!
> 			
> 		  Thanks!  Do you really need a comma before 'as'?   In this context. 
> 1. I like tennis as well as football. 
> But:  
> 2. I like tennis as well, as it is a fun sport. 
> In 1. "as well as" is one unit meaning "in addition to"
> ...

 OK. Thanks.

----------

